# Bulls E-CORE Di2 ebike review



## Mike52 (Dec 5, 2014)

Please start a separate review site for e-bikes. Thanks.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

I really appreciate the integrated bike/e-bike review site. Thanks.


----------



## Ebike_Mike (Aug 9, 2018)

Where ebikes can ride or not? I'm sorry, ebike riders are able to ride anywhere they want.


----------



## SLP9992 (May 31, 2013)

I agree. I ride both Es and Standard MTB. They all serve a purpose. So Cal I can ride many trails. I guess they have to catch me first if someone has an issue with Es.


----------

